# waiting for lock on

## darza

Пожалуйста, подскажите, что делать когда слетела графическая оболочка предположительно после удаления qt?

emerge qt выдает:

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/.x11-libs.portage_lockfile portage_lockfile

----------

## neroot

Удалите руками этот lock-файл.

----------

## darza

удаляла, не помогает

----------

## neroot

Приведите полный вывод при emerge qt ...

А так же то, что Вы делаете. Тоже с выводом.

----------

## darza

emerge qt

calculating........

verefying ebuild.....

starting...

emerging (1 of 13) x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2

qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Smile: 

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/.x11-libs.portage_lockfile portage_lockfile

----------

## darza

все повисело и прошла установка. но kde у меня так и не запускается

----------

## neroot

Попробуйте начать с того, чтобы правильно сформулировать вопрос.  :Smile: 

Очень тяжело разбираться в "не запускается".  :Smile: 

Линукс - разговорчивый, пишите его ошибки.

----------

## darza

работает только консоль

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *darza wrote:*   

> работает только консоль

 

# echo 'DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" ' >> /etc/conf.d/xdm && /etc/init.d/xdm start

пробывали?

----------

## darza

 *FlaTHunTeR wrote:*   

>  *darza wrote:*   работает только консоль 
> 
> # echo 'DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" ' >> /etc/conf.d/xdm && /etc/init.d/xdm start
> 
> пробывали?

 

echo 'DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" ' >> /etc/conf.d/xdm && /etc/init.d/xdm start

/etc/conf.d/net: line8: unexpected EOF while looking for matching

/etc/conf.d/net: line11: ошибка синтаксиса файла: неожиданный конец

warning: xdm has already been started

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *darza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo 'DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" ' >> /etc/conf.d/xdm && /etc/init.d/xdm start
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net: line8: unexpected EOF while looking for matching
> ...

 

1-е: # /etc/init.d/xdm restart

2-е: проверить синтаксис /etc/conf.d/net - чего-то там напутанно)

PS: ну и как бы окончательные симптомы... работает или нет? если нет то чего показывает?

----------

